# NorCal MECA charity event Dec. 11th



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a MECA/DB Drag combo event. We are really trying to bring out ALL the car audio cars out for a good cause!


December 11th
Audio Xperts Vacaville, CA
MECA Charity event.
$10 entry fee (unlimited entries)
1 toy and 5 canned/boxed food PER entry....I.E. SQL and Install = 2 toys/10cans...enter all classes (SQ/Install/DB/SPL/RTA/SQ2)= 6 toys/30 cans of food.

This will benefit Toys for Totts and a local food bank.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just to clarify. $10 gets you into the event. Each class you enter will be 1 toy and 5 cans/boxed food items. So, if you want to do MECA SPL and the Bacerace it will cost you $10, 2 toys, and 10 food items. If you want to do MECA Install, SQ, SPL, Drive By, SQ2, RTA and Bass Race and Db Drag it will cost you $10 and 8 toys and 40 food items. Make sense?

(Im not too familiar with Db Drag and those events so...bear with me if I am not making sense on that side)


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like a good cause Aubrey. I'm going to try and make it up there if I can get some more work done on my car.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, this will indeed be a 2X MECA event and 1X DB Drag. Hope to see ALL the boys out for this one.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

bump for next weeks show.


----------



## CraigMBA (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't make it. Me and my crew is still working 12 hour shifts trying to finish harvest.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just a couple of notes on rule changes. Drive by SPL is now called Park and Pound. Difference is, anything can be open..doors, hatch windows ect. SQ2 is now broken up into two classes, SQ2 and SQ2+. SQ2 will be cars meeting the criteria of Stock, Street, mod street. SQ2+ is for Mod, Modex, Extreme and Master classified cars. These are a couple of rule changes that come to mind for 2011....more are coming but those are the bigger ones I can think of. (I will be giving awards showing DB SPL until new medals and such are made up for the new name)


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey there!
It's been a while since I have posted, been real busy with the holidays etc. Just wanted to chime in and ask for everyone's support for this worthy cause. Let's try and come together for the folks who are not as fortunate as us and really need our help. This is the time of year to think about others, and I know we are big hearted group at the end of the day! Even if you are not competeting we will still take donations for the Toy's for Tots and Salvation Army food drive. Non perishable food and of course toy's for the little guys and gals!

Update on the weather....64 degress and Sunny....the car audio gods are smiling down upon us again! 

Thanks again all and a safe and Happy Holidays to you and yours

Vinny


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I will be there to judge for sure. Not sure if I'm competing or not though. Can't wait to see everybody on Saturday.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This time of year is always great to give and what better way then doing what we are all passionate about. It is the best time to come out learn and play with some of the veteran competitors and know it is all going to a good cause. I hope to see a great turn out.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Will be there, just a little later maybe around 1-2


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Neel said:


> Will be there, just a little later maybe around 1-2



ah crap! If your coming i'm not! :laugh:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

BUMP IT UP FOR TOMORROW SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't wait to hear what improvements everyone has made since State finals. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Improvements??? 

I'd just like to see a good turnout tomorrow. The weather looks like it will hold. Tomorrow is going to be a fun day. I really am going to need help from the SPL guys tomorrow.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks to all who supported our event yesterday. Everyone had a great time and our toy boxes and food barrel were overflowing by the days end. A special thanks for all of the spectators who donated food and toys. Your contributions will bring happiness to those in need. 
Aubrey, you are getting these shows down to a science and they keep getting better each time...great job!
Zach and Greg, you guys did another outstanding job gettin through all the SQ cars, keep up the good work. 
Kimo and Bill, you and your crew have this SPL thing down as well, great job.
Special thanks to Gary Summers for showing up and supporting our cause, and listening to my car and giving me some great feedback. I wanna be like you when I grow up! 

Another big special thanks to the Marines at Travis AFB who will make sure the toys get distributed to the needy children in the Vacaville area and to the Salvation Army who will be handing out food for the needy as well.

God Bless you all and Happy Holidays! 

gf

Check out our facebook page for the first set of photos from the event.

Audio Xperts Jams for Vacaville Event | Facebook


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like you guys had fun.. Post more PICS when you time.


----------

